# Bears.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw one like that last week on a tee shirt and nearly bought it,      

Loddy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That really tickled me

Had me in tears of laughter :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Very funny :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rob.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On hols recently, saw a T shirt that merely said

"What would McGiver do ?

That would be quite apt for many m/ homers.  

tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was told that the way to tell the 2 species apart is to climb a tree

Black bears can climb trees easily to get at you

Grizzly bears push the tree over to get at you


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was in Canada in the Rockie mountains years ago riding horse back and a bear came into our camp.....Our guide shot it!!

Now I'm 6ft 2 and weigh in at 18 stone and this thing made me look like a 5 year old kid....it was a Grizzly and frickin HUGE.

You are suppose to stand your ground and wave your arms around shouting like a mad man when confronted by a Grizzly...you have no chance of out running them as they can do 100m in 6 secs.

As a group we were all given pepper spray and a bell....the guide had a frickin cannon, we were't allowed a go either the boring sods!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Posted 4 years ago!!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50694-.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have been actively searching for bears in the Alps for two months now. Especially in Slovenia. Not a sniff. Not even an old ****!

Some bloke offered to take us to see some for €300! We kind of hoped to see one on the scooter up the mountains but im not sure what I would have done with it if I did find one.

We did hear a wolf last night in the Hauts Alps while wilding up at 5000ft which was enough to make sure I didnt stray too far from the door when ******* it at midnight.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> We have been actively searching for bears in the Alps for two months now. Especially in Slovenia. Not a sniff. Not even an old ****!
> 
> Some bloke offered to take us to see some for €300! We kind of hoped to see one on the scooter up the mountains but im not sure what I would have done with it if I did find one.
> 
> We did hear a wolf last night in the Hauts Alps while wilding up at 5000ft which was enough to make sure I didnt stray too far from the door when ******* it at midnight.


Don't search Barry the noise you make is probably scarying them away(believe it or not)....just leave your rubbish outside and they will come! 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> Posted 4 years ago!!!
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50694-.html


Hi.

Thanks for that.. Excuse me why I sneeeezzeeeeanal :wink: .

ray.


----------

